# Help my son jumping....critique???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys,
I was just looking for a few tips for my 14 yr old. I kinda told him the ones I thought would help and just wondering all your input/tips to help him make and land his jumps. 






You all know I believe in the snowboardaddiction.com video's but I can't get him to watch them. *"I know dad" *is the reply I get for pointing out his technique flaws, sometimes that is the barrier of a father/son coaching dynamic


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Straight legs.... He is just ridin off the jump, not popping off of it


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Argo said:


> Straight legs.... He is just ridin off the jump, not popping off of it


yea this, he was stoney baloney off that jump. bend the knees on the approach and pop off the lip a bit, stay crouched with knees bent and stacked over the board through the air and stomp that ish


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm going to show him these comments so that he can see what his ole dad is telling him is true. I pointed out these same things.
I also thought he needs to transfer his weight forward on the take off ramp as to not land in the seat.
Keep them coming guys, just trying to help him get better.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

No need to show him these comments. Pull up one of the thousands of videos on YouTube of pros hitting jumps and ask him if he sees any of them taking off completely stiff legged like that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Slyder, just out ride the little turd in front of his friends. If his friends ask for tips or how you learned how to that steez (btw its reciprocal ask his friends how they do some trick), tell them but not him and they will correct him. Thus you don't have to put that strain on the relationship. I would actively ask my daughter's friends about doing things (on the drive to the hill and on the hill) and they were quite helpful...I try doing some thing...and at least get lots of rad points for the old geezer at least trying.

One of my finer examples of this psychology...watching the kids hit this little windlip, me asking lots of questions and then hitting it...they talked about this example for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He will hurt him self jumping and landing like that on anything bigger


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Flapping his arms like that could cause him to lose control on a faster, larger jump.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Lowlyffe said:


> Flapping his arms like that could cause him to lose control on a faster, larger jump.


True but only 2 rotations I have seen so much worse :laugh: and as Wolf said he got open. Hence the window rolling up. Good observation as I actually missed that :dunno: guess I was focused on the leg more myself. This is why I asked for input thanks Lowlyffe


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

He needs to bend his knees, especially to help absorb the landing. His legs need to act like shocks. Also he should shift his weight forward a bit on the landing.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Straight away, needs more knee bend throughout. Limit what he jumps 'till then. I watched the ski patrol spend 1/2 hr stabilizing a 12-13 yr old kid who wrecked on a jump this weekend. Of course you hate to see anyone injured, but it really puts a lump in your stomach to see a young kid get hurt.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

Lowlyffe said:


> Flapping his arms like that could cause him to lose control on a faster, larger jump.


I thought that was what you did to get higher...
And hold an edge a bit longer to control balance and avoid slipping out. (he opened a bit at the top of the kicker)


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My local hill recently got it's jumps built. I have seen a lot of that style of jump. Mostly from people with rental boards. Have him practice hopping while just normal riding. Have him hop/pop, pull his knees up, extend to put the board back on the snow, and then deeply bend his legs to absorb the landing. Tell him each part should be exaggerated a lot. Get him to do that about 100 times. That sequence needs to be automatic when jumping.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

tell him to try to do an indy, it will probably correct some of his technique by making him hit the jump a little more "loose." 

jumping was kinda weird for me, once i started doing grabs, the motions all started making way more sense.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

it doesn't really need to be stated again, but his knees didn't bend the entire way through the ATML. His stance needs to be more aggressive (and as wolf pointed out his upper body needs to not be open or it will cause unwanted rotation), and get get a little pop off the end of the jump and suck up his legs a bit. Also he came down at the landing completely flat, so his tail touched down and he just washed out and collapsed. He needs to be ready to land and lean his body forward to balance on the degree of the landing so he does not land with just the tip of the tail.


----------

